# All about PSU dimensions



## Speairs

Ok what I am confused about is that all ATX PSUs are able to fit in all ATX cases right?

My stock PSU dimensions are : 5 7/8" x  5 3/8"  x  3 3/8" (WxLxH)

I've been looking through Newegg for a new PSU and dimensions are off a bit,
being 150 x 140 x 86mm (W x L x H)
150 millimeters = 5.90551181 inches
140mm =  5.51181102 inches
86 millimeters = 3.38582677 inches

As you can see, some of the dimensions are off a bit.... maybe because of human errors in my measurement, or is it because all PSU have different measurements, but are guaranteed to fit in all ATX cases?

Have you guys experienced this?  If i get the new PSU, could it fit in my case?


----------



## dznutz

you have the dznutz guarantee that it'll fit


----------



## Speairs

Oh...was that a stupid question?

So it'll fit even though each measurement are off by about 4 millimeters?
My case is a bit of a tight squeeeeeze

Thanks for the guarantee


----------



## StrangleHold

There all different by alittle. Usually the only problem is with longer ones and you have a top case fan or a case with a short lenght and the back of the supply and the back of the CD/DVD drives get pretty close. Now sometimes with OEM cases you have to make sure the screws holes match up.

What case do you have and what P/S have you picked out


----------



## Speairs

I have an Acer M5100-U5201A..
which sucks cause Acer Tech support doesnt tell me ANYTHING about ATX sized, or whatever.... (NEVER BUY ACER PEOPLE)
This is a picture of it tho....smaller in height than a key board..
http://images.tigerdirect.com/skuimages/large/Acer-Aspire-M5100-A180-5100.jpg

Im planning to get an OCZ 500Watter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341012
went to their website and pulled the dimensions: 150 x 140 x 86mm (W x L x H)


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont see any reason why it wont work. Good deal on the OCZ too with rebate and free shipping.


----------



## Speairs

Thank you for your help
And yeah this OCZ is a really good deal...Supposed to be 80 dollars, but discount, rebate and free shipping gives you 24.99 so any people reading this GET IT TOO!!


----------

